# Amateur Rugby



## OrganisedRhyme (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi does anyone know anywhere to play amateur rugby union in dubai? (Stress - AMATEUR - been a long time since uni!)

Thanks.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There are plenty of rugby teams (amateur) in the UAE.

A couple of my pals play for the Hurricanes Veterans (old & crusty)

AGRFU: Club Finder


----------

